# Guide Bushing Height???



## english (Apr 22, 2005)

Am duplicating 'knuckle joints" (split or bridal joints with a 1/4" roundover) from Paul Levine's "Contemporary Woodworking Projects". Since these joints have to be right on, he uses a 7/8" guide bushing and a 2" straight bit to clean up the joint after bandsawing/drilling out most of the waste. He suggests a 3/8" plywood template as a guide. My problem is this: I have only found 3/4" guide bushings available and all have 9/16" collars which extend below the bushing. Since the template is 3/8" and the height of the collar is 9/16" it seems logical that the bit will not trim the 3/8" of stock just under the template.

Am I seeing this correctly and if so, what's the solution?

By the way, nice to join the forum and thanks in advance.

English


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

english said:


> Am duplicating 'knuckle joints" (split or bridal joints with a 1/4" roundover) from Paul Levine's "Contemporary Woodworking Projects". Since these joints have to be right on, he uses a 7/8" guide bushing and a 2" straight bit to clean up the joint after bandsawing/drilling out most of the waste. He suggests a 3/8" plywood template as a guide. My problem is this: I have only found 3/4" guide bushings available and all have 9/16" collars which extend below the bushing. Since the template is 3/8" and the height of the collar is 9/16" it seems logical that the bit will not trim the 3/8" of stock just under the template.
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly and if so, what's the solution?
> 
> ...


Get out the hack saw and file !
steveo


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, English: Guide bushings that I have, are 1/4" below the bushing. If your bushing is longer than 3/8" you will have to make the temple thicker, like 3/4 ". Apparently
the person writing the article had bushings that had shorter sleeve length. Using
a thicker bushing will allow you to cut the material below the template if you are using the router hand held. If using the router in a table the template is on the bottom and the material will be above it. The important thing is the length of the bit, since ti must go down 3/4" plus the thickness of your material..
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## dalsland (Sep 17, 2004)

I had a similar problem, but by shopping different stores, was able to find bushings of different heights. Note that different sources use different threads on the bushing collar.


----------



## joekuhn (May 19, 2005)

I encountered this problem the first time I tried to use my Porter-Cable bushings, i.e., most of them extended below the template guide. I solved the problem by ordering a set of WOODRAFT bushings (#144625) . The all protrude 0.24 " and work with any stock 1/4 " or larger.

Joe


----------



## idahodale (Feb 8, 2005)

If I understand you correctly your bushing is too long. When I have run into this problem I trim the bushing to the desired length. I use 1/4 inch masonite for some temlates so I do a lot of trimming of bshings. 
DALE


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

idahodale said:


> If I understand you correctly your bushing is too long. When I have run into this problem I trim the bushing to the desired length. I use 1/4 inch masonite for some temlates so I do a lot of trimming of bshings.
> DALE


Some guide bushes are too long But I think your problem is your templates are too thin Try making them from say 12mm MFD or even 9mm MDF Standard guides will do both Remember you will loose some of the depth of your guide when it is fitted to the router and in most instances the guide will only protrude about 8mm
Tom


----------



## fordcraftsmanstudios (Nov 8, 2005)

I have run into this lots of times. I have used masonite for lots of templates and 1/4" acrylic most of the time these days. A few companies carry collars designed for 1/4" templates.

I use Porter Cable routers in my shop and use the Porter Cable collar sets, which are too long. I just ground them down on the grinder and I'm good to go. 



english said:


> Am duplicating 'knuckle joints" (split or bridal joints with a 1/4" roundover) from Paul Levine's "Contemporary Woodworking Projects". Since these joints have to be right on, he uses a 7/8" guide bushing and a 2" straight bit to clean up the joint after bandsawing/drilling out most of the waste. He suggests a 3/8" plywood template as a guide. My problem is this: I have only found 3/4" guide bushings available and all have 9/16" collars which extend below the bushing. Since the template is 3/8" and the height of the collar is 9/16" it seems logical that the bit will not trim the 3/8" of stock just under the template.
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly and if so, what's the solution?
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a set of bushings I picked up at a woodworking show, and they too were just a hair longer than a 1/4 of an inch. A quick touch on the belt sander and they were perfect! (just make sure you remove any sharp burrs afterwords) I now use a lee-valley set for the larger baseplate hole than the porter cable guides and they work perfectly and are cheap!


----------



## Tally (Jan 14, 2006)

let me throw you guys a curve for a second. Can you use these bushings with a bull nose bit?
thanks,
Tally


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Tally said:


> let me throw you guys a curve for a second. Can you use these bushings with a bull nose bit?
> thanks,
> Tally


Yes If the diameter of your template guide is large enough and the radius of the Bull nose is small enough.
Tom


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad you asked this question. I was looking for the answer when I stumbled on your query.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

No need to cut them off you can buy them with 1/4" long stems but they are not cheap.

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search
Amazon.com: Shop Fox D3117 Brass Guide Bushing Set: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: 10 Piece Brass Router Bushing Set With Case: Home Improvement

But you can save a lot of money and buy the set below and cut them down
9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

==


----------

